# Dancing with the Stars - Season 16



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

First confirmed star

Jacoby Jones

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8982427/jacoby-jones-baltimore-ravens-dancing-stars

Carrie Ann is confirmed as a judge. I should hope so.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and so it begins.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgot to mention that Derek will not be dancing this season. He's got a couple of other projects going.

Maks and Cheryl have said they won't be back, but Cheryl's already backpedaling on that and Maks says that every year.


----------



## pjmorse (Dec 7, 2012)

I seriously cannot wait. I am addicted to this show. There's no reason why. I don't know squat about dance, but I am thrilled to see the latest news.

Eric Idle from Monty Python claimed they asked him to do it, but he turned them down. That's a shame. Perhaps John Cleese is available?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pjmorse said:


> I seriously cannot wait. I am addicted to this show. There's no reason why. I don't know squat about dance, but I am thrilled to see the latest news.
> 
> Eric Idle from Monty Python claimed they asked him to do it, but he turned them down. That's a shame. Perhaps John Cleese is available?


That would make Cleese one of the oldest stars ever. Would love to see it though.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I keep on enjoying this show even though it is not as entertaining (for me) as So You Think You Can Dance? 
I like them both.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I keep on enjoying this show even though it is not as entertaining (for me) as So You Think You Can Dance?
> I like them both.


Agreed!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

So....Wynona Judd Does anyone else find that a little weird?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I find Andy Dick more weird.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Or Kelli Pickler    I'm looking forward to Dorothy Hamil's skills translating to the dance floor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are the pairings

Wynonna Judd and Tony Dovolani
D.L. Hughley and Cheryl Burke
Jacoby Jones and Karina Smirnoff
Lisa Vanderpump and new dancer Gleb Savchenko
Andy Dick and another new dancer Sharna Burgess.
Victor Ortiz and yet another new dancer* Lindsay Arnold* (SYTYCD)
Zendaya Coleman and Val Chmerkovskiy
Aly Raisman and Mark Ballas
Ingo Rademache and Kym Johnson
Kellie Pickler and Derek Hough
Dorothy Hamill and Tristan MacManus

So, Kym Johnson is back even though she was ready to kiss the USA goodbye. Derek, too. And no Maks!?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking over this list, the only two stars I'm familiar with are Wynona Judd and Dorothy Hamil. Sad, but I don't know if it's on me or on them. Probably me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I know Wynona and Dorothy.
I also know Andy Dick and don't like him.
I know Kelly Pickler and she should be fun.
Hughley is a not-so-funny comedian.
And Aly Raisman was very composed during the summer olympics just past.

As always there will be "created drama" and it will be entertaining (I hope).


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I wasn't going to watch this season, though I've loved the show in the past, but now that I know Andy Dick is going to be on it, there's no way I can tune out. Wonder what he'll do. Or say...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't watch but having Zendaya is a bit unfair. She is one of the stars of Disney's 'Shake It Up', a show about dancing. Kinda like American Bandstand, but more choreographed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I don't watch but having Zendaya is a bit unfair. She is one of the stars of Disney's 'Shake It Up', a show about dancing. Kinda like American Bandstand, but more choreographed.


There's always one. Nicole Scherzinger (sp?), Jennifer Gray, Roshon, etc. (Did I get any of those names right? I'm in a fog today.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can hardly wait to see what kind of drama they manufacture this season.
But at least we will have the fun of watching interesting choreography.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ingo Rademache was a major star on ABC's soap opera General Hospital for many years.  (And considerably hunky when he was younger).

I like DL Hugeley but admit he's not going to be for everyone.    He actually looks pretty good in his outfit....

They say Andy Dick has been surprising everyone.

I predict Wynonna will be gone by Week Three.  I was going to say Week Two, but just to be safe.  She's got a huge country base.  EDIT TO CLARIFY:  I'm talking about her fans. 

Ever since American Idol, my girlfriend and I refer to Kellie Pickler as "The Pickle."  

Rumor has it that they paired Val C with a sixteen year old to keep past partner and alleged girlfriend Kelly Monaco happy.  


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Rumor has it that they paired Val C with a sixteen year old to keep past partner and alleged girlfriend Kelly Monaco happy.
> 
> Betsy


I wouldn't be happy if they paired my guy with a 16 year old. Don't need any nubile young thing slithering across the floor with my man. 

Won't be able to watch tonight, but I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to read your thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wouldn't be happy if they paired my guy with a 16 year old. Don't need any nubile young thing slithering across the floor with my man.
> 
> Won't be able to watch tonight, but I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to read your thoughts.


Well, I agree, just reporting what I'd read. I think they thought he wouldn't mess with jailbait....

Kellie Pickler was unexpectedly good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"we get most of our cast when their judgement is impaired" LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "we get most of our cast when their judgement is impaired" LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Bergeron, no doubt?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Exactly....(sorry, Gertie, forgot you couldn't see it.)

I wasn't really listening, but apparently the boxer--Victor Ortiz--said in the taped piece that he was drinking when he agreed to be on the show.  And of course Tom had a good one liner.  Since it was played off the taped piece, might have beens cripted, but still good.

He was on Good Morning America last week promo-ing the show and was hysterical, as usual, in things were definitely not scripted.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly....(sorry, Gertie, forgot you couldn't see it.)
> 
> I wasn't really listening, but apparently the boxer--Victor Ortiz--said in the taped piece that he was drinking when he agreed to be on the show. And of course Tom had a good one liner. Since it was played off the taped piece, might have been scripted, but still good.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check youtube for it. He is so funny.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We love the show!  I think this season shows promise for entertainment even if I am unfamiliar with a number of the cast members!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly....(sorry, Gertie, forgot you couldn't see it.)
> 
> I wasn't really listening, but apparently the boxer--Victor Ortiz--said in the taped piece that he was drinking when he agreed to be on the show. And of course Tom had a good one liner. Since it was played off the taped piece, might have beens cripted, but still good.
> 
> ...


He said he was on a stretcher with a broken jaw when he agreed to be on the show. I think his impairment was from pain (and pain meds!)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have always loved Dorothy Hamill, so was thrilled to see that she would be on the show. I thought Andy Dick would be a trainwreck, but his announcement that he's now clean and sober was great to hear. Last night was the first time I'd seen him in ages that he didn't have the drug-induced foggy look in his eyes. I thought Kellie Pickler was very good, as, of course, was Zendaya. (She seems like a bit of a ringer, to me. Very cute, very young, and jailbait for Val. Hope he becomes like a big brother to her.)  

I love Tom Bergeron, and still remember when Pamela Anderson did her imitation of Marilyn Monroe. Tom immediately quipped that she was so good that he thought he heard a limo full of Kennedys pull up in front of the theater.  I love the judges, too. They're silly and/or cranky enough to make me laugh. (It doesn't take a lot to accomplish that some days.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be watching as soon as it's on Hulu Plus


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Len really lost it tonight...that was exciting!  Gertie--look for the episode on Hulu or video on YouTube--Derek and Kelly's paso....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, Len really lost it tonight...that was exciting! Gertie--look for the episode on Hulu or video on YouTube--Derek and Kelly's paso....
> 
> Betsy


Heading to youtube now. Hulu won't have the ep yet. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, I have a link...didn't find it last night...

http://t.today.com/entertainment/dancing-stars-gets-ugly-judge-len-goodman-loses-it-6C9809890

There's a video farther down on the page.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wait, I have a link...didn't find it last night...
> 
> http://t.today.com/entertainment/dancing-stars-gets-ugly-judge-len-goodman-loses-it-6C9809890
> 
> ...


It's up on youtube. Unbelievable! Len is usually the voice of doom, but this ... Whew! Poor Kellie, to get such high praise and then be totally slammed like that. The vid didn't show their scores. What did Len give them?

ETA: I found it. Two tens and a seven. That was ridiculous. She danced beautifully. I agree. It wasn't a great paso and that's one of Derek's specialties. He's my second favorite paso choreographer after Jason Gilkinson. Even so, she's a terrific dancer and did a great job.

Zendaya, Kellie, Jacoby and Ali are my faves this season, and not necessarily in that order. Can't wait to see the whole show tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved the dance.  One thing that the video didn't show was that he paired it with their first dance, which was (I think) a foxtrot--a bride and groom, and she ended in front of the mirror, the way she started in the Paso.  So I liked the symmetry and loved the dance.  I know it wasn't technically as difficult as some, but I thought it was a great performance.  He is such a good choreographer....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved the dance. One thing that the video didn't show was that he paired it with their first dance, which was (I think) a foxtrot--a bride and groom, and she ended in front of the mirror, the way she started in the Paso. So I liked the symmetry and loved the dance. I know it wasn't technically as difficult as some, but I thought it was a great performance. He is such a good choreographer....
> 
> Betsy


Yes, he is. I'm glad Derek came back this season.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Loved, loved, loved the alternative dances tonight!  They all did great, and were immensely entertaining!  It has been a thoroughly entertaining season!  I will be sad to see it end.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This has been an entertaining season.
There was genuine talent this time.
But I am looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance? coming up soon.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, he is. I'm glad Derek came back this season.


I LOVED the silhouettes at the beginning of Derek and Kellie's tango. It was one of the most beautiful things I've seen on DWTS. I think the final two will probably be Zendaya and Kellie, but you never know. I love Kellie, and hope she wins, but there is a lot of talent in the group, so it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> This has been an entertaining season.
> There was genuine talent this time.
> But I am looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance? coming up soon.


Coming up tonight!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I LOVED the silhouettes at the beginning of Derek and Kellie's tango. It was one of the most beautiful things I've seen on DWTS. I think the final two will probably be Zendaya and Kellie, but you never know. I love Kellie, and hope she wins, but there is a lot of talent in the group, so it will be interesting to find out.


Don't count Jacoby out. He's very good and you know those football players usually end up in the finals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't count Jacoby out. He's very good and you know those football players usually end up in the finals.


Yes, they do. I love football, but I still hope that Kellie and Derek win. Any of the four remaining couples could win, and all have had some spectacular performances. I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Got back from a quick vacation and watched the final.  I am so happy that Kellie won.  She is a lovely dancer and her free style was just lovely.  Derek is an amazing choreographer.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Got back from a quick vacation and watched the final. I am so happy that Kellie won. She is a lovely dancer and her free style was just lovely. Derek is an amazing choreographer.


Same here. Zendaya was a v. good dancer, too, but lacked the emotional maturity that Kellie brought to her dances (especially her fantastic freestyle). I thought the ones who ended up in the final four would be there after I saw that Dorothy was out. I can see how any of the too four might have won, but I was glad to see Keelie and Derek win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Same here. Zendaya was a v. good dancer, too, but lacked the emotional maturity that Kellie brought to her dances (especially her fantastic freestyle). I thought the ones who ended up in the final four would be there after I saw that Dorothy was out. I can see how any of the too four might have won, but I was glad to see Keelie and Derek win.


I can't believe I fell so far behind. I haven't watched the last two.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that I am happy with the results.
I believe that the right pair won.
But it was close and very entertaining this season.


----------

